# Waitlist Columbia (NY)



## ds65 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm on the "High" Waitlist at Columbia. Anyone else?


----------



## mkench (Apr 1, 2009)

Me too.  I'm tempted to call to see if there is ranking or not, but I'm not sure if I really want to do that.


----------



## ds65 (Apr 1, 2009)

I called today but couldn't get any info. They told me to be patient. "sigh"


----------



## mkench (Apr 1, 2009)

F!


----------



## 41000 (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone been wait-listed that was not interviewed?


----------



## layeredone (Apr 3, 2009)

Hm, just got my letter, finally! I too am on the waitlist.  But it says nothing about "high". In fact, it says the waitlist is not ranked and they can't tell you any likelihood.  But if some are "high" and others aren't, then it seems that it is ranked?  Anyone know the truth?  If I'm not "high" is it pretty unlikely I'd get in?


----------



## filmgirl1 (Apr 3, 2009)

layeredone, 

were you interviewed?


----------



## Botafogo (Apr 3, 2009)

Same as layeredone. On waitlist, not 'high'. My opinion is that they do lie about it being ranked (i think its obvious). Lets just cross our fingers and hope for the best. I ain't givin' up yet!


----------



## layeredone (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, I was interviewed.  So, I guess that's all we can do!  I'm considering a different Master's at a smaller "more afforable" school, but when I compare faculty & alumni lists, there's just no comparison!  Only plus side would be leaving without enormous debt.


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by layeredone:
> Yes, I was interviewed.  So, I guess that's all we can do!  I'm considering a different Master's at a smaller "more afforable" school, but when I compare faculty & alumni lists, there's just no comparison!  Only plus side would be leaving without enormous debt.



I'm considering doing the same thing.  Although you're at a better position than I am.  I didn't even get to the interview stage for UCLA/NYU/Columbia.  

A degree is what you make of it.  There is absolutely know reason why you can't achieve the same success from the 'more affordable' school that notable alumni have achieved at Columbia.


----------



## mkench (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm sending my the form that was enclosed with my waitlist letter to remain on the waitlist today.  I'm debating whether or not I should enclose a letter along with it expressing my passion to attend the school.  Thoughts on this?


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by mkench:
> I'm sending my the form that was enclosed with my waitlist letter to remain on the waitlist today.  I'm debating whether or not I should enclose a letter along with it expressing my passion to attend the school.  Thoughts on this?



That could come off as desperate.


----------



## mkench (Apr 6, 2009)

> That could come off as desperate.


Yeah, I decided not to do that.


----------



## layeredone (Apr 7, 2009)

From some research on here, it seems many on the "high" waitlist got in last year, but I didn't see anyone on the regular ol' waitlist say they got in.  Seems rare, has anyone known anyone to get in from that waitlist?  And to clarify, in the "high waitlist" letter does it say "we have place you on the  _high_ waitlist?" Does it explain what that means?


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 7, 2009)

haha on my letter it does say that waitlist are not ranked and only contain a versmall number of selected students! 

lol!


----------



## BillyD (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually, I think it makes sense that the waitlist isn't ranked.  There might be some designated as 'high,' though.  The reason there isn't a ranking is because they 'build' the class using individuals but with the whole class dynamic in mind.  So if someone who is accepted decides not to attend, one particular person might be better suited to replace them and maintain the general class make-up than another.


----------



## ds65 (Apr 8, 2009)

"We are writing to inform you that you have been placed on the High Waitlist - which is comprised of a small number of select applicants."

This is what is says on my letter. Also says they will keep me updated and I could hear anytime between now and the end of the summer.

It doesn't say anything about ranking but my advisor/film professor seems to think it is ranked.


----------



## ds65 (Apr 12, 2009)

As I wait...

Has anyone else on the waitlist been asked to submit supplemental financial aid documents? Columbia just asked me for a copy of my tax forms and I'm curious if this is just standard procedure for all wait-listed folk. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 12, 2009)

> Originally posted by ds65:
> As I wait...
> 
> Has anyone else on the waitlist been asked to submit supplemental financial aid documents? Columbia just asked me for a copy of my tax forms and I'm curious if this is just standard procedure for all wait-listed folk. Any thoughts?



Usually a standard procedure.  I was waitlisted for NYU last year and they wanted my tax and FA info.


----------



## Golden (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone NOT hear from columbia yet?


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 13, 2009)

> Originally posted by Golden:
> Has anyone NOT hear from columbia yet?



I haven't. Did you get an interview?  I didn't, so I pretty much know my answer...


----------



## Golden (Apr 13, 2009)

^ I did have one but since they are taking so long, I can probably assume as well...


----------



## ds65 (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone hear anything? I'm so impatient.


----------



## Botafogo (Apr 15, 2009)

According to last year, calls for waitlisted people came on May 5th. You won't hear anything before April 20th for sure as that's the deadline for sending in deposits as well as sending in info about staying / leaving the waitlist.


----------



## ds65 (Apr 15, 2009)

Botafogo-

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ds65 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just an update - in case you're going crazy waiting (like me). I spoke to someone in admissions and was told that Monday was the deadline for students to accept Columbia's offer for admittance. He said that high wait listed students could get notified as early as next week. Anyone hear any different? I'm crossing my fingers for all of us.


----------



## ds65 (May 5, 2009)

Last year on this date four "high waitlist" students got notified they were in. So far, I've heard nothing. bummer....


----------



## mkench (May 5, 2009)

I've been checking my phone constantly all day and refreshing this site like a mad man.


----------



## ds65 (May 6, 2009)

mkench...i know what you mean! what are they waiting for?


----------



## mkench (May 6, 2009)

I just got a call from Columbia and was admitted off the high waitlist!

Huzzah!


----------



## Suzako (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations, mkench!!  We're going to be classmates!  Awesome!


----------



## mkench (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, Suzako.  Awesome, indeed!  I'm super stoked.


----------



## ds65 (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations, mkench!  That's great news!  Good luck!


----------



## layeredone (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmmm, anyone else get in off the waitlist?  I'm assuming if we haven't heard yet...?


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Jul 14, 2009)

got into columbia aswell but ive been accepted to tisch asia aswell, im now tempted.

12 000$ scholarship for tisch asia

how much for columbia?

are the tuition fees the same in both places?

mathias


----------



## Nova (Jul 14, 2009)

Umm, doesn't columbia tell you these things?

http://wwwapp.cc.columbia.edu/...ent_affairs/fees.jsp

i think its odd that some people use this site as a search engine.


----------



## Botafogo (Aug 18, 2009)

JUST GOT THE CALL I'M IN!


----------



## Suzako (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome, congratulations!!!


----------



## hoohaProductions (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey congrats to everyone getting in off the wait list! That's got to be a great feeling. 

Question: what are some of your guys' histories? Did you major in film production in undergrad? Did you take time off after undergrad? I'm currently an undergrad student looking to get into Columbia for grad school. Is there any advice you guys could send my way? I'd appreciate it. Thanks everyone and congrats again! And good luck to those who are still waiting.


----------

